# Please help with mx-980 software



## shayden1304 (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought a new MX-980 from a dealer and with todays economy they are no longer in business, I had talked with other dealers and they are not willing to give me unless I buy a new remote from them :-(

Can anyone please provide me with the MX-980 edior...please!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried the Universal Remote site? If you cannot find it there I'd either call them or email them. It states in the 980 manual that the software can be downloaded from them.


----------



## nebonidus (Dec 8, 2009)

URC is distributing this software only to their Dealers. It is up to the dealer whether to give access to the software to their end-users or not. I believe that there is another thread on this forum regarding this issue.

You used to be able to search for the software on google, but there are no more links. You'll need to talk to an authorized dealer or installer to get the software.

If anyone has access to the software, I wouldn't mind talking to you via PM


----------



## Jasen Chandler (Jan 15, 2010)

You are going to have to contact another dealer. Its unfortunate that the dealer you purchased the remote control from went out of business. I am a URC dealer an it is a violation of the dealer agreement to distribute the software.


----------

